# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  فــيــلــم اســف عــلــى الازعــاج // آخر افلام الممثل أحمد حلمى // تصوير جيد جداً

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الفيلم يدور حول شاب يظن انه مضطهد من جميع من حوله
و ينتج عن ذلك مواقف كوميديه ساخره جداً




http://www.mybloop.com/sultan2007/mo...sf.llaz3ag.wmv

OR

http://dl.free.fr/aUzS1fUhg

OR

http://www.adrive.com/public/7869c72...b2087c56d.html

OR

http://bitroad.net/download/9ac98835...az3ag.wmv.html

OR

http://rapidshare.com/files/13316460...z3ag.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13316590...z3ag.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13316494...z3ag.part3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/13316473...z3ag.part4.rar


للأمانه منقول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الفلم بحجم صغير فقط 381ميغا

----------


## ساره

شكرا عبدالله  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

العفو

بس بعد ما حملت الفلم اكتشفت انه تصويره سيء

----------


## Shift

الفيلم بعكس ما كنت متصور انه بيكون فكاهي .. لكنه طلع درامي الي حد كبير عنه فكاهي .. 
وعكس الفيلم قدره احمد حلمي علي تمثيل الادوار غير الفكاهيه .. 
واثبت انه ممثل كفء .. 
شكرا عبد الله .. 
شفت الفيلم في الافتتاح  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا على تعليقك شفت

أحمد حلمي فنان صاحب قدرات كبيره

----------

